# Princess Auto Router Bits



## okanagan (Dec 18, 2009)

Has anybody tried these Princess Auto bits? For $55.55 I will give them a try??:sarcastic:








35 pc router bit set | Router Accessories | Powertools Accessories | Tools | Princess Auto


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello N/a
Welcome to the forum! If you would put your name, and where abouts you are located, It will be much easier to talk to you. Lots of N/a's on the forum. 
The bits should do you ok. The carbide is not as thick, and the grade may be of a lesser quality. Keep a log of which bits atr used the most, and buy a better quality of those bits.You will probally have several bits that you use the most. and you can have a replacement ready for those. If you wear one out, replace that one with a better guality.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

I have not but that's a good price..think how long it will take you to use all of them up, a long time I think 

Any time you can get router bits for a 1.50 ea. you have a great deal ,you may wipe out one or two but you have the same profile in many of the bits. think about getting one more set for backups for about 2 or 3 years down the road...a deal is a deal..many will say replace the wiped out ones with the higher end (price) ones I say why if they work out well..
I with other members got a great deal on some bits about 30 days ago and it was a set of 4 .at 10.oo they are great bits..and a great box  

Like I said a deal is a deal.. 


========



okanagan said:


> Has anybody tried these Princess Auto bits? For $55.55 I will give them a try??:sarcastic:
> 
> 35 pc router bit set | Router Accessories | Powertools Accessories | Tools | Princess Auto


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ditto BJ on that, for a buck fifty it's a good deal.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Princess Auto tools are on the same level as Harbour Freight, so they should do you OK for a starter set.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Brian

Just a question for you ..

Do you some of that brand ?

======



BrianS said:


> Princess Auto tools are on the same level as Harbour Freight, so they should do you OK for a starter set.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Are the carbide or high speed steel cutters?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

?????????? see picture of the bits  

========



BigJimAK said:


> Are the carbide or high speed steel cutters?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Check the link, it doesn't work.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

It did work, but the site must be down now 

Princess Auto - www.princessauto.com princessauto

=======


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

That bit color is very familiar to US members, and odds are those bits are made in the same plant that makes the Rockler bits. That is one nice thing about bit companies, they all have their own colors.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Brian
> 
> Just a question for you ..
> 
> ...


Hi Bob. No, don't own any of them, but have bought several tools and cutters from that retailer and have been satisfied with them.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> ?????????? see picture of the bits
> 
> ========


Blame it on a "senior moment".. That's my story, and I'm gonna stick with it!


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Colleagues using cheaper ebay bits have found that they do not hold their edge and will burn the wood as they "cut". Vibration is greater with some bits as they are not as dynamically balanced as some others. I have seen a few bent router bit shafts as well as snapped straight bits. I do like the aluminium cases some of the sets come in. You pays your money....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

The eBay seller below as sold over 12,000 bits with 100% Positive feedback, you would think if he sold bad bits someone would say so out of the 12,000 buyers ,I think..I will agree some of the ebay bits are junk, one must do his home work 1st.,,I have many of his bits and not one dud  the link below is for the long bit, I have worked the hell out it and it's still sharp and true like the day I got it..........like I said not one dud...

But I will say I do wood working for fun not to make a buck..

As you know you can drop a ton of money for bits so one needs to use his/her head and get all you can for your buck...(pound)  but buying the high price bits is not a must do thing..that's why I buy them off ebay and MLCS,,,,,.....,,..and Grizzly...

1 pc 1/2" SH 2-1/2" Extra Long Flush Trim Router Bit - eBay (item 140367366771 end time Dec-20-09 10:32:18 PST)

============


Mike Wingate said:


> Colleagues using cheaper ebay bits have found that they do not hold their edge and will burn the wood as they "cut". Vibration is greater with some bits as they are not as dynamically balanced as some others. I have seen a few bent router bit shafts as well as snapped straight bits. I do like the aluminium cases some of the sets come in. You pays your money....


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

okanagan said:


> Has anybody tried these Princess Auto bits?


Princess Auto has a procurement research department in which they try to maintain a very high standard of products for sale in their stores. I got an airline oiler from them that had a problem and they replaced it sight unseen, by mail. Excellent service from my standpoint. 

What is the difference between a cheap bit and an expensive one? Shallower cut? Noisier? A bit of extra sanding? Less accurate? More work? Carbide cutters fall off? Cutters don't last a lifetime? I've been asking questions like this since I joined this forum. All I've gotten is "you get what you pay for." 

OK, the flip side is a $40 top end bit that gets dull after 100 hours ($0.40 per hr.) of use compared to a $1.50 bit ($0.30 per hr.) that gets dull after 5 hours of use. 

I have Amana, LeeValley, OakPark, Freud, Mastercraft, BusyBee and very cheap Woodline bits. I don't see any difference in the finished products. However, everything I'm doing to this point is on softwoods (construction lumber, pine, spruce, fir) so I'm really not taxing any of them. Perhaps on hardwoods the differences would be far more noticeable. I'll get to find out soon.

Now, I've tried to provoke the experts. Have I done a good enough job?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I have many high ends bits and they can get wiped out just as fast as the lower end bits,in hardwood that makes the job cost 40.oo bucks for a job or two..so to say two 1.50 bits is best for me..

========

=========


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I've been very happy with George's bits. He has a good inventory, with hard to find bits and sets, describes them exceptionally well and his prices are excellent.
I sometimes wonder just what some of his more unusual ones get used for. For example 1 pc 1/4" SH 3" Blade Extra Long Flush Trim Router Bit - eBay (item 180445474910 end time Dec-21-09 08:09:24 PST) is a very long 1/4" shank bit. I would have thought that it just wasn't rigid enough for its length and would whip,giving a poor finish that has nothing to do with quality, but is expecting too much of a bit with only a 1/4" shank.

Any comments? What would you use one of these for? For planing I'm using a 1/2" shank CMT 3" one that is 3/4" dia and still I'm careful with it.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

I have the bit and use now and then in a sandwich jig, the sandwich jig is the type for 2 x 4 thick stock with 2 ea.1/2" MDF pattern on the top and bottom of the sandwich ,,I use the 1/4" shank and the 3/8" cutter type because the pattern has some tight corners in the pattern , 1/2" radius..and holes...
The bit runs true and smooth and cuts clean, I have not broke one or bent one.
I also use it on the corners of the stock to get that nice corner, all the same and nice and clean ...
http://www.routerforums.com/email-router-tips-members-only/3685-corners.html

Just one user review on the great long bit.. 

I also have the same CMT bit with the skew angle for planing with the router table..

Mike (AxlMyk) dropped in 2 weeks ago and saw the setup I use for planing.

*You may want to bookmark the link below*,it's hard one to find on the forum, with many,many great tips from Bob and Rick..

http://www.routerforums.com/email-router-tips-members-only/

====


istracpsboss said:


> I've been very happy with George's bits. He has a good inventory, with hard to find bits and sets, describes them exceptionally well and his prices are excellent.
> I sometimes wonder just what some of his more unusual ones get used for. For example 1 pc 1/4" SH 3" Blade Extra Long Flush Trim Router Bit - eBay (item 180445474910 end time Dec-21-09 08:09:24 PST) is a very long 1/4" shank bit. I would have thought that it just wasn't rigid enough for its length and would whip,giving a poor finish that has nothing to do with quality, but is expecting too much of a bit with only a 1/4" shank.
> 
> Any comments? What would you use one of these for? For planing I'm using a 1/2" shank CMT 3" one that is 3/4" dia and still I'm careful with it.
> ...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I have the bit and use now and then in a sandwich jig, the sandwich jig is the type for 2 x 4 thick stock with 2 ea.1/2" MDF pattern on the top and bottom of the sandwich ,,I use the 1/4" shank and the 3/8" cutter type because the pattern has some tight corners in the pattern , 1/2" radius..and holes...
> The bit runs true and smooth and cuts clean, I have not broke one or bent one.
> ...


Thanks Bob. I've an idea I bought that CMT bit on your recommendation. Ironically, although I've been posting links to cheap deals on CMT bits, I had to go to Canada to get that one at a decent price. I'm fortunate in having clients in the UK, the Netherlands, Canada and the States who visit here and are willing mules ! I'm limited to what will go into hand luggage, which keeps my wilder ideas in check, but it gets me round the problems that Gav has in Zagreb. Normally living in a capital would be easier, but they get less visiting foreigners there than we do here.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## okanagan (Dec 18, 2009)

Hamlin said:


> Check the link, it doesn't work.


The website is back up and running.


----------

